# Sunscreen



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

Squamous cell. Tip of nose. Get stitches out next Tuesday. Laying low this week. Been getting sliced and diced a lot over the last 15 yrs. 

To you young guys. Cover up. Especially your face and nose. Obviously I never did. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy Bush (Mar 7, 2011)

Big Shoe said:


> Squamous cell. Tip of nose. Get stitches out next Tuesday. Laying low this week. Been getting sliced and diced a lot over the last 15 yrs.
> 
> To you young guys. Cover up. Especially your face and nose. Obviously I never did.
> 
> ...


I always cover up good during the summer. wide brim hat ,even will wear long sleeves some days. Never have used sun screen. Farmer tan is as good as it gets for me. Hope your nose heals good.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

This is a good reminder for me. Heal quickly!:thumbsup:


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

Always try and use spf 50 spray screen. Today I'm running spf 70.

Love spray on sunscreen. It isnt oily so you don't get covered in sticky dust. Doesn't even run into your eyes very much if at all. Good stuff.

Heal quickly.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## rescraft (Nov 28, 2007)

Well, you used to be Jewish....


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

That Florida sun is harsh!! Did they take skin form some else and put there?
Hope it heals good.


----------



## NYCB (Sep 20, 2010)

I try to get my neck, face, and ears every morning with it.


I worry much less about my arms since they almost never burn (I have always been a very dark tanner)


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

NYCB said:


> I try to get my neck, face, and ears every morning with it.
> 
> 
> I worry much less about my arms since they almost never burn (I have always been a very dark tanner)



I wear long sleeve upf 50 shirts now. To little too late. My skin on my arms tears and bruises extremely very easily due to too much sun exposure. Dermatologist says “Too many yrs in the sun”. It started in my early 50’s. Doctors all say it is from my younger years. 

All of my grandchildren wear long sleeves, hats and sunscreen 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Lettusbee (May 8, 2010)

I've had the tip of my nose chopped off from melanoma. 
Started wearing big silly hats because of that. 

One guy I work with wears a "sun hoody". With the hood up over his baseball hat. It makes sense, (he's at a high risk for melanoma based on his dad's experiences) but geez that would drive me bananas wearing that many clothes while it's hot out. 



Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

I too had a couple of chunk carved out of my back likely from my days shirtless on the roof.

I've been trying to use sunblock 50 spray and a big floppy fisherman hat to cover my ear and face a bit. It helps but Im not as diligent as I should be. Nothing worse to me than shorts or exposed skin clinging extra saw dust because of the lotion. Thats always been my deterent.


----------



## Ohio painter (Dec 4, 2011)

Thanks for the reminder although i hate it for you. I slather the stuff on in early summer and usually quit doing so after a few weeks of it. 
Get well and back to work soon.


----------



## NYgutterguy (Mar 3, 2014)

I put 30 on my face every morning and try to apply again a few times but I usually just sweat it off. 

I will definitely have skin problems when im older. Wore a baseball hat 7 days a week up until a couple years ago. I no longer wear anything. My brother is 5 years older and his skin looks like leather. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## harlanjohnston7 (Oct 5, 2020)

Good reminder. Thanks.


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

Four more biopsies. Two Basil cells, chin and back. Mohs procedure. Two getting frozen. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TimNJ (Sep 7, 2005)

I have a mole on my neck that needs to be looked at. Started feeling weird and itching for a while back in the spring. I couldn't get it looked at because the dermatologist was shut down. Then work like gangbusters when things started to open up. I think now i will make the appointment.


----------

